# Par-Baked Bread



## AnxiousCowboy (Jun 21, 2011)

A placed I used to work used par baked rolls and they were phenomenal. I would love to make some par baked rolls for my house since I can never get good bread and don't have a schedule that allows me to bake consistently. My girlfriend brings home bread sometimes from sullivan street bakery, and even that stuff is shot by the time she gets home; I would love to be able to have a nice freshly baked lean roll in 10 minutes when I am just chilling at the end of a day. I'm sure I would end up using these at work at some point, too.

After some googling I found this recipe:
http://www.kitchencookingrecipes.com/forum/bread-recipe-forum/121203-par-baked-rolls.html
And this article:
http://baking-management.com/equipment/bm_imp_16459/

The recipe seems great, but what variables go into this? The recipe is fairly enriched, butter, margarine, milk--and they end up baking it low and cooling it. Would you par-bake a recipe that is a leaner dough the same way?

The article is interesting and mentions a bunch of fancy ****, but I'm sure that's not necessary since they are bigger companies; I mean I can make mayonnaise at home without a centrifuge...

What do you guys think?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 21, 2011)

What about a "5 minute ciabatta"? They only require prep/mix time of 5 minutes, but then need to proof for 24 hours or so, and bake pretty quickly. Not exactly what you are looking for, and require some advance work, but certainly leaner than those recipes.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jun 21, 2011)

What I really want is something I can take time to make well on my days off, freeze, and bake up late night after work. I'm not necessarily looking for a lean recipe, just any sort of insight on the par-baked matter besides a parbaked pullman loaf.

Found this and thought it was interesting:


> Bake as usual, but cut the time by 1/4. So if the recipe calls for an hour, bake it 45 minutes. But the time is just an estimate. The goal is to completely bake the bread internally to a temperature of 185 degrees without browning it at all on the outside. Once it's reached that internal temp, take it out.


Bake it like 5-10 degrees under actually done pretty much...
Maybe I'll experiment this thursday...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that any bread will do this--you bake it until the interior is done-ish(it really isn't done the same because the gluten(among other things) is still doing stuff...this is why pizza dough must rest before being cut), but stop before it dries enough to react on the exterior. 

I will look into this, because I hate storebought breads too(except for Central Market). Plus it'll give me a reason to bury my head in On Food and Cooking.


----------

